# viper alarm 480xv installation



## fraser1994 (May 27, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I have a classic mini and want to fit this alarm (viper 480xv), I have bought the kit with every think needed, but it did't come with installation instructions. however i managed to find some on the internet. My question is could some one give me a quick step my step guide or link me to one. so i know where each wire goes to (e.g black to earth ect). 
Here is a link to the installation manual: 
648011 Viper 480XV Installation Guide pdf free ebook download from www.directeddealers.com

any help would be much appreciated 

many thanks, fraser


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You can find a cheat sheet for your car at "the12volt.com"


----------

